# 5/16 or 11/32



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

As long as we are not talking compressed shafts, the deal is that given the nature of trees the yield of small diameter/higher spined shafts will be few compared to the number of lower spined ones. This usually breaks down to the number of growth rings within the diameter of the shaft…fewer growth rings weaker spine, greater number of rings higher spine. Slower growing trees (or sections of trees with the heart off center) tend to produce a greater number of growth rings per inch.

At any rate, it is not the diameter that dictates spine with wood. Out of the same tree, each different diameter will yield a range of spines.

If money is the deciding factor then let your wallet be your guide, but for me I’d be grabbing all the 5/16 I could while they are available…5/16 out of 40ish pound bows are the balls. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

The 11/32 may be somewhat tougher, and heavier, perhaps a consideration if you're wanting to use them for hunting. For competition though, whut rickstix sed.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rickstix said:


> As long as we are not talking compressed shafts, the deal is that given the nature of trees the yield of small diameter/higher spined shafts will be few compared to the number of lower spined ones. This usually breaks down to the number of growth rings within the diameter of the shaft…fewer growth rings weaker spine, greater number of rings higher spine. Slower growing trees (or sections of trees with the heart off center) tend to produce a greater number of growth rings per inch.
> 
> At any rate, it is not the diameter that dictates spine with wood. Out of the same tree, each different diameter will yield a range of spines.
> 
> If money is the deciding factor then let your wallet be your guide, but for me I’d be grabbing all the 5/16 I could while they are available…5/16 out of 40ish pound bows are the balls. Enjoy, Rick.


You got me thinking on this.... Let me ask you. Given that a diameter will have a range of spines as it traverses the limb, ring, whatever, isn't it also true that a changing diameter will also have an effect on spine? Doesn't sanding a limb reduce draw weight (essentially spine)? Isn't thickness of a lamination indicative of a given weight (spine). Why does sanding down a wood arrow shaft affect its "spine"? That is due to diameter isn't it of a given whatever the property of that particular piece of wood is isn't it? Also, aren't you assuming that a 5/16 shaft is lighter than an 11/32, or 23/64? I've shafts from Rose City Archery that range over 100 grains between shafts, presumably all within a 70# spine.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## YeomanLefty (Jul 12, 2010)

If you want a 5/16 hunting shaft that will weigh out past 500 gr, when finished, for hunting then try the 5/16 Ramin shaft from Twig Archery. I have yet to break one after hitting almost everything with them. They are nature's carbon as far as I'm concerned. A 28" BOP arrow with a 125 glue on tip weighs out at around 515gr when all laquered up and finished. They are tougher than any fir or cedar I've ever owned.

http://www.twigarchery.com/categori...ing/Twig-Hunter-Pass%2dThru-(Ramin-Hardwood)/


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I like 11/32 for the weight and its easier to find points imo


----------



## YeomanLefty (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep, 125gr field point is the heaviest I've found for the 5/16. If you need more go with 11/32 or you can tinker with drilling and adding weight to the tip inside the wood shaft with a finishing nail.

11/32 is easier though.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rickstix said:


> At any rate, it is not the diameter that dictates spine with wood. Out of the same tree, each different diameter will yield a range of spines.





rattus58 said:


> Why does sanding down a wood arrow shaft affect its "spine"?


I guess my comment is that while I agree with you that once a piece of wood is turned into a shaft, it's spine is what it is. However, if you have a piece of wood that produces spine for a section, wouldn't a 23/64 dowel produce a stiffer spine than a 5/16th dowel from that same section? 

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

rattus58 said:


> I guess my comment is that while I agree with you that once a piece of wood is turned into a shaft, it's spine is what it is. However, if you have a piece of wood that produces spine for a section, *wouldn't a 23/64 dowel produce a stiffer spine than a 5/16th dowel from that same section? *
> 
> Much Aloha... :beer:


Absolutely.......:smile:


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I know from my experience, I wouldnt use 5/16 for target and or hunting. They are not as robust as the 11/32 or 23/64th are and dont hold up as well. In the SCA like I shoot in, our arrows are always getting hit by other arrows so the bigger shafts tend to hold up more. Also as a fletcher unless I am making arrows for children, I prefer to work with one size so my jigs are all set the same. There is a bit more weight in using a bigger shaft, but most hunters should not care about that I wouldnt think as it is turned into KE and is a plus.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BowmanJay said:


> I know from my experience, I wouldnt use 5/16 for target and or hunting. They are not as robust as the 11/32 or 23/64th are and dont hold up as well. In the SCA like I shoot in, our arrows are always getting hit by other arrows so the bigger shafts tend to hold up more. Also as a fletcher unless I am making arrows for children, I prefer to work with one size so my jigs are all set the same. There is a bit more weight in using a bigger shaft, but most hunters should not care about that I wouldnt think as it is turned *into KE *and is a plus.


I'm home with nothing to do for a minute and sooooo..... the extra weight of an arrow would probably reduce its speed, thus also it's KE due to the squaring of velocity up... and also down.... meaning you have a disproportionate effect on paper... numbers.

Momentum, on the other hand, is a velocity and weight thing that is linear and weight seems to win out anytime an arrow leaves the string, as far as "carrying capacity" and penetration are concerned.... and extra weight at impact will, everything else being as equal as it can be, win out in the penetration game.

My opinions of the resident three.... :grin:

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

rattus58 said:


> I'm home with nothing to do for a minute and sooooo..... t*he extra weight of an arrow would probably reduce its speed, thus also it's KE due to the squaring of velocity up.*.. and also down.... meaning you have a disproportionate effect on paper... numbers.
> 
> Momentum, on the other hand, is a velocity and weight thing that is linear and weight seems to win out anytime an arrow leaves the string, as far as "carrying capacity" and penetration are concerned.... and extra weight at impact will, everything else being as equal as it can be, win out in the penetration game.
> 
> ...


As long as the arrows spine is right for the bow it is being shot from, KE never goes down due to heavier arrow weight. KE gains are minimal with heavier arrows, but they are ALWAYS gains, not loss`s. Momentum does increase at a robust rate with heavier arrows.:smile:


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Speed doesn't mean diddly...but its nice to have it:tongue:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Big Country said:


> As long as the arrows spine is right for the bow it is being shot from, KE never goes down due to heavier arrow weight. KE gains are minimal with heavier arrows, but they are ALWAYS gains, not loss`s. Momentum does increase at a robust rate with heavier arrows.:smile:


Ok... You're right.....

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have 24 of the neatest targets laid out at the Usery Mountain Park Range for the upcoming Great Arizona Desert FITA Field shoot on March 26,27, and you folks can come and shoot all your wooden arrows! We have a long bow division as well as bare bow, and we love 5/16,11/32, as 23/64 diameter arrows, and they can be cedar, poplar, willow, oak, we love them all.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree, more weight/mass = more KE, period.....


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BowmanJay said:


> I agree, more weight/mass = more KE, period.....


Yeah... except KE doesn't mean a thing in the real world. It's momentum that matters when the arrow hits the fur.

Aloha... :beer:


----------

